# Southeast Asia Indigenous Design Lace Knit Scarf - Vintage Look in Silk Blend



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for USD 2.50 on Ravelry at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/southeast-asia-indigenous-design-lace-knit-scarf-vintage-look-in-silk-and-wool-blend

The pattern for this short scarf (39in/99cm) was inspired by a Southeast Asia indigenous beaded belt. Although I wouldnt normally use a yarn with a variegated colorway for a lace pattern, in this case I was hoping that the design would be more muted, and Im happy with the result.

My yarn choice was a smooth silk/wool blend in a fingering weight (color: bronze), with a nice sheen, making for an elegant finished product. Note the differences in the two ends: at one end, a point becomes part of the pattern; and at the other, the picots create a frilled edge.

Basic lace knitting skills are needed, but otherwise its a straight-forward pattern. I used less than 1/3 of a 100g skein of this yarn, so theres plenty left over for another project!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I wouldn't normally think to use a variegated yarn for a lacy pattern but this looks quite nice!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

hmmmmmmmm Michael. hello again.

I would prefer just the one colour, but that is just me.

beautiful work once again!

have a great day.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Quite a beautiful pattern,thanks for the link i have it on my to do list.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful scarf!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mikebkk said:


> This pattern is available for USD 2.50 on Ravelry at:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/southeast-asia-indigenous-design-lace-knit-scarf-vintage-look-in-silk-and-wool-blend
> 
> The pattern for this short scarf (39in/99cm) was inspired by a Southeast Asia indigenous beaded belt. Although I wouldnt normally use a yarn with a variegated colorway for a lace pattern, in this case I was hoping that the design would be more muted, and Im happy with the result.
> ...


Desr mikebkk,

I especially think that the way you finished the ends makes your scarf truly unique!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Desr mikebkk,
> 
> I especially think that the way you finished the ends makes your scarf truly unique!


Thanks


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

This is beautiful. Love the ends as well as your choice of yarn.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Micheal!Yet another beautiful design and work.Love the different ends.First of all i was not to sure of the colour but i can see it works very well. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I so love all the places you find your inspiration! :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely!

Hazel


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely design xo WS


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely stitch patternxx


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely stitch, great pattern


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely design and knit...
:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty thankyou.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So lovely


----------

